
Sublime Text GIFs - watterssn
https://www.shortcutfoo.com/blog/sublime-text-3-gifs-cheat-sheet/
======
alexmorenodev
Some shortcuts, as ⌘K⌘K, I prefer to simple do: shift + end, del. Same thing,
same keystrokes, and works not only on sublime.

Not so related to the topic, but as I'm increasing my intimacy each day with
terminal and I consider myself very fast using most of relevant shortcuts for
frontend by sublime, does it worth to switch at once to vim or something
terminal-based? What do you guys think?

